# [KONQUEROR] ¿Puedo usar extensiones de FF? (SOLUCIONADO)

## sirope

HoLa..

Nada más metiendome con Konqueror, y ya que lo estoy comenzando a ver muy bien.. Leo por ahi que se pueden utilizar extensiones de FF en Konqueror... ¿?

Salu2!Last edited by sirope on Thu Aug 30, 2007 9:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Que yo sepa no se puede. ¿Dónde lo has leído? Igual ahí tienes más detalles  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> HoLa..
> 
> Nada más metiendome con Konqueror, y ya que lo estoy comenzando a ver muy bien.. Leo por ahi que se pueden utilizar extensiones de FF en Konqueror... ¿?
> 
> Salu2!

 

No conozco ninguna forma de hacerlo. Por supuesto, sería teóricamente posible diseñar un wrapper como el que ya existe para plugins de netscape, o como nspluginwrapper que incluso salta la barrera de 64 a 32 bits, pero no tengo noticias de ningún wrapper con dichas capacidades.

----------

## SeFoKumA

No no hay tal cosa, quizá una de las cosas que hacen el buen funcionamiento de Konqueror sea eso el no tener tantas guarrerias incorporadas y basarse en khtml.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *SeFoKumA wrote:*   

> No no hay tal cosa, quizá una de las cosas que hacen el buen funcionamiento de Konqueror sea eso el no tener tantas guarrerias incorporadas y basarse en khtml.
> 
> Saludos

 

Uno de los grandes problemas de firefox es ese precisamente. cualquiera hace un plugin, pero hay pocos que tengan calidad para servir en entornos de producción, porque todos tienen agujeros de memoria o problemas peores.

Por cierto, veo que no soy el único aquí que conoce a Jocántaro y a los surfistas católicos   :Laughing: 

----------

## elchicosinhada

Soporta los plugins, no las extensiones.

----------

## i92guboj

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

> Soporta los plugins, no las extensiones.

 

Bueno, es pura terminología. Cuando se habla de plugins de firefox nos referimos a las extensiones de firefox. Los "plugins" de toda la vida son "plugins de netscape". Independientemente del browser que se use. En el caso de konqueror, tampoco es que se soporten de forma directa. Se necesita instalar nsplugins para poder usar plugins de netscape. Como el de flash.

Quizás por ahí haya venido la confusión, ahora que lo dices. En lo más simple se estrella uno jeje  :Smile: 

----------

## sirope

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

> Soporta los plugins, no las extensiones.

 

Mmmm... Entonces ahi todo el lío...

(oopss..)

Grcias, alu2

----------

